# Anyone Diving Tues 2/7? 1-2' and 100+ viz!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody? last weekend could see the flight deck from 50', viz was great, water was 65, lot's a fish. I'm ready to go!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Not diving, but I'll be dropping the camera down on the downrigger. Should be some of the best underwater video yet.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Lookin forward to seeing that video!

Headin out the door in a few minutes. Goin diving on Frenchys boat. Good luck out there!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, no video today. Father in law got really sick so we had to come back in after a very short time fishing. Very disappointing. Today was supposed to be a great day to play with the camera.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

:blink:Just got back, Vis was 20 to 30 feet 6 miles offshore I could have sunk the boat with Snapper and Grouper. Total catch for the day, one Anchor and 75 feet of line.:thumbup:


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

You didn't happen to find the anchor near the Janet or Miss Louis did you?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope, Old bridge rubble If you need an anchor give me a call I have many and chain.
8 LB. $10 13 Lb $15 chain $1 a foot.
Ron 850-712-2603


----------

